# Tough Fall Bite today



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2008)

Fished Lake galena in the Am - waded to the good parts and some areas that I do not normally fish too often. Only two bass - a dink and a respectable 3 lber. 


What a great day - no too windy (which is rare at this lake) lots of Green Herons to keep me company and one angry osprey that kept giving me the eye; I was hoping it did not try to eat me.

Just all around beautiful fall day - only wish there were about 20 or 30 more bass biting


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 13, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> lots of Green Herons to keep me company and one angry osprey that kept giving me the eye; I was hoping it did not try to eat me.



Nice LG mouth..... glad you made it back safely - I'd really watch out for those ospreys if I were you - we'd hate to lose the Capt to one of those :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2008)

HELP


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, that's exactly what I'm talking about :wink:

Ya gotta be careful out there


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice catch, Cap'n ! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work, I just got back form there, I most likely waded the same spots. I got the big ol skunkaroo. Not even a hit. I did see a nice 8-point buck though, I think that is the only buck I have seen there all year, man the buck doe ratio is way off there. What was the bait of choice?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2008)

Caught one on a DB Minnow and one on an X-rap.

Got two nice hits off the jig and Pig soft plastic thingy, but missed both fish.
You should have called me - two boats work through that area pretty hard right after me

No to mention a canoe and kayak group that were not fishing, but were very determined to roam the shorelines splashing and shouting to each other


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice catch congrats =D>


----------



## Zum (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice fish.
Do you know what temp.,the water is your fishing?
There was an osphrey here my last time out.Getting kinda late for him up here.The last couple years we have tons of turkey vultures too,they were never here 5 years ago.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 13, 2008)

I watched an osprey dive 3 times in our pond and on the third dive, it pulled out a big bream. That was cool to watch.

Nice bass


----------



## Andy (Oct 13, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I watched an osprey dive 3 times in our pond and on the third dive, it pulled out a big bream. That was cool to watch.
> 
> Nice bass



I watched one the other day got a decent SM. Not sure at the speed they hit the water, but it's cool to watch a bird that big smack the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 14, 2008)

Zum said:


> Nice fish.
> Do you know what temp.,the water is your fishing?
> There was an osphrey here my last time out.Getting kinda late for him up here.The last couple years we have tons of turkey vultures too,they were never here 5 years ago.




Water was around 65*


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice job Ahab, when you're able to take away something positive from the outing, it makes it all worth it. Nice bass.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice catch. Feel sorry for the Brook Trout in the pic with the bird lol.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 14, 2008)

It is def. getting tougher for bass, as the water is cooling. Nice catch Dave.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Catch captain.........


----------



## mtnman (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice fish Dave, Glad to see you could get out and do some fishing.


----------

